# Do i need upgrade for 200 Mbps ?



## Cvrk (Oct 12, 2014)

So here's the thing
I want to upgrade my internet speed(from my internet provider) from 100 Mbps to 200 Mbps.It is a cheap upgrade so why not have more. But here is the problem i am confronted with:
I told them what kind of network card i have and the people from call center told me if i want to have 200 Mbps, i have to upgrade my network card. Since my old one will only read up to 100 Mbps. This for me is absolutely mind blowing! They recommended me a gigabit network card! And also told me the upgrade i will be paying for will consist in a maximum download speed of  200 Mbps and the Upload around 30 Mbps,again telling me my current card not being able to handle 200 Mbps
I did my research and it makes no sense what so ever!
Here is my network card *NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet. nVIDIA MCP78 - LAN Controller (PHY: Realtek RTL8211/8212)    PCI*
Can this read 200 Mbps net speed ,or not ?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 12, 2014)

It's a gigabit adapter, so I don't see why it can't handle 200mbps.  What I would be worried about is the networking equipment between your computer and the modem, if you have any, being too slow.  I, for example, needed a better router when I got 50mbps internet.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2014)

What router do you use? I also got Realtek GbE (RTL8168E)


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2014)

They were probably talking about your modem. Most are 10/100


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2014)

Doscsis 2.0 vs 3.0. You need a 3.0 docsis to get any higher then 30mbps


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Doscsis 2.0 vs 3.0. You need a 3.0 docsis to get any higher then 30mbps


He already has 100mbps so he must have a docsis 3.0 modem.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't have modem,only a router,so i can get wifi on my phone's. It is a TP-Link WR841ND 300 Mbps wireless N Router. The people from the internet company say the bandwidth coming to my door can be up to 1gb,in my case i could pay for 200....but the problem is with my network card not being able to handle 200 Mbps.They say we gladly give you what you want to pay for but don't blame us if you are not getting the entire bandwidth....witch i think it is absolutely ridiculous. My net card can easily handled a 200 Mbps,don't you think so?
* I never told them i use a router.....the router is not the case here.I can just stop using it,if i see it's holding me back.
I just did a net speed test on my providers webpage. This is the result....pls keep in mind i pay for 100 Mbps internet download and a 30 Mbps upload. For some reason i get more up then down....


----------



## AsRock (Oct 12, 2014)

The network adapter should be fine you need to either post your modem and router model numbers here or find out what speeds they can do for your self.

They proberly know that your using a router  which maybe a limiting factor here but there is no way we the ones who are trying to help you can know.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2014)

Op here's your problem:



			
				TP Link said:
			
		

> HARDWARE FEATURES
> Interface*4 10/100Mbps LAN PORTS
> 1 10/100Mbps WAN PORT*



http://www.tp-link.com/lk/products/details/?model=TL-WR841ND#spec

Your ROUTER does NOT SUPPORT GBE. Only 10/100 on BOTH the LAN and WAN sides. 

Your modem if it's a D3.0 and your ETH is GbE is fine. You will need a NEW ROUTER.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 12, 2014)

Remi you are a smart guy.
Bad news need new router.
Good news my net card is fine. But here is another question...since my card is 10/100/1000 - does this mean i can run a maximum of 1Gb bandwidth on it ?
Yes as i understand for this i need a more powerful CPU and a SSD instead of HDD.But let's just focus only on the network card. 
*Can it run a 1GB bandwidth ?*
 *I am asking cuz i have been arguing with a friend about this


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes your card is fine. It will run Gigabit ethernet no problem.


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2014)

Cvrk said:


> Remi you are a smart guy.
> Bad news need new router.
> Good news my net card is fine. But here is another question...since my card is 10/100/1000 - does this mean i can run a maximum of 1Gb bandwidth on it ?
> Yes as i understand for this i need a more powerful CPU and a SSD instead of HDD.But let's just focus only on the network card.
> ...



There's nothing to argue. Yes. The rest of the computer has nothing to do with it (in this case anyway).


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 12, 2014)

Please understand GigaBYTE and GigaBIT are two different things. A sustained 1 Gigabit will yield you up to 128MB. Please be careful with the gigaBIT vs gigaBYTE, two big differences. (topic of common confusion)


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 12, 2014)

Cybrnook by this definition one of the most expensive routers on the Romanian market will only get 128mb.Here is an example.
http://www.pcgarage.ro/routere-wireless/asus/rt-ac56u-80211ac-dual-band-wireless-ac1200-gigabit/

Router wirelessASUSRT-AC56U 802.11ac Dual-Band Wireless-AC1200 Gigabit
And i can't even afford to get this one...


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 12, 2014)

How important is wireless speed to you? Are you looking to maximize the 5ghz band on a wireless AC network? Or are you focusing more on the wired network side?


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2014)

Cvrk said:


> Cybrnook by this definition one of the most expensive routers on the Romanian market will only get 128mb.Here is an example.
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/routere-wireless/asus/rt-ac56u-80211ac-dual-band-wireless-ac1200-gigabit/



128 megayte = 1024 megabit.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 12, 2014)

If you are looking more for the wired side (which I assume you are since your talking only for nic ports), there are some fine routers on that site for wireless N routers with gigabyte lan:

http://www.pcgarage.ro/routere-wireless/asus/rt-n56u/

Granted wireless N is a bit dated now that AC is out, but if wireless is the secondary concern, then this would work and is cheaper.

The RT-N56U also runs a firmware from padavan which has some great reviews. 
https://code.google.com/p/rt-n56u/


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2014)

http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2014/02/cisco-meraki-z1-review.html <<This is the router I use... I use it for mostly wired and I have 2 aruba RAP109s for wireless as well as a Cisco Meraki MR12 AP. 
All those are N and the RAP109s are dual band concurrent with full band steering and good RF controls.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 12, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2014/02/cisco-meraki-z1-review.html <<This is the router I use... I use it for mostly wired and I have 2 aruba RAP109s for wireless as well as a Cisco Meraki MR12 AP.
> All those are N and the RAP109s are dual band concurrent with full band steering and good RF controls.


Think that might be a bit advanced here if we are just talking about going from 10/100 to gigabit  Also seeing as the aruba is almost 600 bucks a piece, he is already tapped out with a simple AC router.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2014)

Ha ha I know but I just wanted to post mine In case he wondered.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 12, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Ha ha I know but I just wanted to post mine In case he wondered.


Show off


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2014)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Show off


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 12, 2014)

Op needs a gBE capable router
./thread


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2014)

The pc is fine but to get up yo 200mbps you need a modem/router capable of it or what is called a gateway


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you guys for the help! Much appreciated and your advice's are noted. Today i learned a lot. My network card will work with 200 Mbps,if the router can't handle it i will just put the wire directly into the PC,until i get the new router.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well the router will be limited to it's hardware specifications. Plugging directly in will always work, but you lose the ability to connect anything else. However, if networking other devices is not a concern plugging directly in will give you the lowest latency connection which actually helps you. Good luck with your faster bandwidth.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 13, 2014)

Just be careful plugging it directly into your PC since that exposes your computer to the internet  without the firewall and other security features of the router.  If you do the direct connection, you should have a software firewall on the PC at the very least.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Gateways (integrated modem/router) have same security features as separate routers.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2014)

No they don;'t they don't have captive portals or RADUIS/AD server support also they lack VLANS.

Even my  WDN4500V2 doesn't ave VLANs unless you get alternate firmware. 

But My Cisco Meraki Z1 has FULL VLANS and it wa only 160USD


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> No they don;'t they don't have captive portals or RADUIS/AD server support also they lack VLANS.
> 
> Even my  WDN4500V2 doesn't ave VLANs unless you get alternate firmware.
> 
> But My Cisco Meraki Z1 has FULL VLANS and it wa only 160USD


Doesn't ddwrt support vlans? Pretty sure I have one on my netgear 3700 dd-wrt.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 13, 2014)

If you have a spare machine with a gig port then Pfsense supports vlans.


----------

